# useds games.



## wolfroland (Feb 2, 2010)

I LOVE use pokemon games you never know what your going to get on it. i just bought a platinum with a complete dex everything accounted for in box. anyone els have experiences like this?


----------



## Darksong (Feb 2, 2010)

Well, nothing exciting. Except I once thought my Sapphire was broken, so traded it for another one. On that Sapphire, I didn't get anything surprising, except a pretty well-raised team (the only one of which that I can remember was a Swellow named Zeus) and an awesome-looking secret base.


----------



## Chopsuey (Feb 2, 2010)

Heh. This reminds me of when I was stupid. Here's how it all happened.....


I went and bought Silver in 2001, I think, and it had two Typhlosions, Two Tyranitars, an Aerodactyl and Mew for it's regular team, complete dex, Celibi, everything you could possibly want in a Pokémon game. Stupid little kid who knew nothing of events or how incredible the save file was, I erased it. Old idiotic me.


----------



## BlueEew (Feb 2, 2010)

I never buy used games, I don't really like doing it.  Even if there was some good rare Pokemon on them, I bet most of the time they are hacks.


----------

